# Valleys and Ridges Run: THANKS FROM SCOUTS, PAGE 4



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is another *Peak Cars Tour*, this time in aid of 6th Wilmslow Scout Group
It is a run through Cheshire, Derbyshire and Staffordshire of about 110 miles.

We will visit _*Mow Cop*_, a folly on a rocky outcrop, which provides breath taking views over the Cheshire Plain.
From there we'll carry on to visit _*Gladstone Pottery *_*Museum* near Uttoxeter where you can try your hand at trowing clay.
Last stop will be at _*Churnet Valley Railway *_near Froghall and the Wildlife Sanctuary.
The run back will be along *that Ridge Road*! 

As always there will be an optional Clue Finding Mission (sorry, can't call it *treasure hunt*, that term belongs to the MSA)
Start and Finish will be at the Legh Arms, Adlington, approximately 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523.

Entry is just Â£14.75 per person (Â£7.50 for teenagers, under 12s go free)
which includes:
coffee and biscuits at the start, a comprehensive route book, rally type plates, Stuart's by now well known buffet and 1st to 3rd prizes for the winners of the Clue Finding Mission.

Pleas PM or e-mail me for an entry form to support the Scouts


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds great Dani 

Please put me and Di down as it was great fun last year 8)

Thanks

Col & Di


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Me too please Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Your entry forms are in the post, Colin and Ben


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Sounds a laugh! :lol:

Dani you have PM

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks, Dan 

Entry form is on it's way


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Just out of interest guys, how many people are going :?:

Dan & Lauren


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We are usually 9 to 12 cars but not all Audis. 
Peak Cars Drives are for anything on 4 wheels with a current MOT

I received your entry form, Colin&Di 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Replies went out today.

All routes sorted.
There were some marvellous roads and stunning views in brilliant sunshine today. 

It's still time to join us [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

As said on sunday ,penicl us in   will confirm fri/sat


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> I received your entry form, Colin&Di 8)


Great 8)

See you Sunday


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

We will be attending as promised. Geoff also has confirmed.

Steve, Caz & Nat


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> We will be attending as promised. Geoff also has confirmed.
> 
> Steve, Caz & Nat


It's the Steve and Geoff racing team :lol: only joking [smiley=kid.gif]

Maybe you'll get to look at the questions this year  and get one or two right :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> As said on sunday ,penicl us in   will confirm fri/sat


Pencil has been sharpened, David :wink:



TT Law said:


> Dani,
> We will be attending as promised. Geoff also has confirmed.
> 
> Steve, Caz & Nat


I'll send reply out to you tomorrow, Steve 



ColDiTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I received your entry form, Colin&Di 8)
> ...


See you on Sunday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. Stuart of the Legh Arms is forewarned :wink:

And the pottery museum will give us a nice discount 8) Let's just hope the weather will be kind [smiley=sunny.gif]

Ben, you have PM


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Let's just hope the weather will be kind [smiley=sunny.gif]


Forecast for sunday     [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yipeeeeeeeee [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Dani,

Sorry I'm not going to be able to make it  Everything is going tits up here at the moment.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't worry, Ben.

Next time round


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Any ideas on final numbers yet??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We'll be 18 + 1/2, possibly 22 + 1/2 (people not cars) 8)

I just had to change the last stage of the drive today because of road works everywhere. Shame, I wanted to take you all down what must be the narrowest road in the Pennines!!
Well: next time


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Can anyone name the band :?:

Into the valley (s and Ridges) 
Betrothed and divine 
Realisations no virtue 
But who can define 
Why soldiers go marching 
Those masses a line 
This disease is catching 
From victory to stone 
Ahoy! Ahoy! Land, sea and sky 
Ahoy! Ahoy! Boy, man and soldier 
Ahoy! Ahoy! Deceived and then punctured 
Ahoy! Ahoy! Long may they die 
Out of concealment 
Blank and stark eyed 
Why so uncertain 
This culture deceives 
Prophesised, brainwashed 
Tomorrow's demise 
All systems failing 
The placards unroll 
Ahoy! Ahoy! Land, sea and sky 
Ahoy! Ahoy! Boy, man and soldier 
Ahoy! Ahoy! Deceived and then punctured 
Ahoy! Ahoy! Long may they die 
Time for the audit 
The gathering trial 
A collector's dilemma 
Repositioned and filed



Sorry I feel crap at the moment  full of a cold [smiley=sick2.gif]

Just trying to smile :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> Sorry I feel crap at the moment  full of a cold [smiley=sick2.gif]
> Just trying to smile :?


I know the feeling, Colin :? 
I've tried to exercise my cold away today by doing 3 hrs in the gym 8) 
*Not* an advice I'd give my clients! 

Sorry, can't help with the band. I know there is a website where you just type a few lines in and up pops the answer.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

What time are we meeting/staring ??


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

me and the gf may be able to make it, where are you all meeting and what time.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

brayboy said:


> me and the gf may be able to make it, where are you all meeting and what time.


Check out the first page  LEIGH ARMS , not sure what time yet , see you sunday  

IM Dani (A3DFU) to let her know


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

David, am I assuming correctly that you and Julie will be coming then? [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Please be at the Legh Arms at 9:30am for coffee/biscuits and to pick up your route books. First car away will be 10:00am prompt.

brayboy, the Legh Arms is sitated on the A523 about 5 miles north of Macclesfield at the cross roads with Adlington and Pott Shrigley.

See you all on Sunday


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> David, am I assuming correctly that you and Julie will be coming then? [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Please be at the Legh Arms at 9:30am for coffee/biscuits and to pick up your route books. First car away will be 10:00am prompt.
> 
> ...


We will be there  unless Julie get us lost on the way there , so no im , we are coming 
David


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> we are coming
> David


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi All,

Who's that ColDi people then,they are more stangers than me arnt they?! 
Well, maybe not on the web-site though!
Only joking, be nice to see them again, so long as they're not too slow!!
We are both in V6's now Colin, (Law & Jagman), thought you were going to get one before us....?
You will, after tomorrow...!
I promise not to overtake Steve this time though, because he has the 'road-angel' fitted, not me...!!

Regards
Geoff (Jagman) & the owner 'Caroline'!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> I promise not to overtake Steve this time though, because he has the 'road-angel' fitted, not me...!!
> 
> Regards
> Geoff (Jagman) & the owner 'Caroline'!


Hey, hey: this is a treasure hunt, Geoff :wink: *TREASURE HUNT*, remember :roll: No racing else you'll miss all the clues; and there is one to be had for a massive 4 points 8)

I will reply for Colin and Di: both are down with a stinking cold and have cancelled this morning  
Get better soon, Colin&Di :-*


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Looking forward to meeting everyone tommorrow, it'll be our 1st meet so take it easy on us!!!! :lol: :? :lol:

See you tommorrow

Dan & Loz


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

Dont panic, Caroline is coming tomorrow, & looking forward to getting some of the clues, well, at least one anyway...
So, I promise to keep it out of 'sport-mode' & will drive slowly!
Anyway, Col started it...by calling us the racing team!
Still, hope they get over their colds & make it next time, although you can get rid of a cold by going for a 'Dani-drive' with the roof-off, you just get pneumonia instead!

See Ya Later...

Jagman


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Its my first meet also, so break me in gently, please 

see you all tomorrow. Got to go and wash the car now, hope the rain hold off.

David & beck


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, it's sunny here now 

I'm looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow and meeting you Newbees,
David, Beck, Dan and Loz 8)



Jagman said:


> you can get rid of a cold by going for a 'Dani-drive' with the roof-off, you just get pneumonia instead!
> 
> See Ya Later...
> 
> Jagman


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

David,
it's very honourable to clean the car before a meet (I always do it too) but it's not a good idea: it'll only get muddy tomorrow after all the rain we had recently :roll:

Got to go and get some prizes now


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

dam i have just spent the best part of 2 hours cleaning and waxing the car, just for it to get muddy 

Oh well at least it will look clean on the drive to meet you all.

See you all tomorrow [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Snap, just done the same gave it the inside and out treatment!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: See you tommorrow


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Me to 8) 
That is three clean silver one's 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And a dirty yellow one  
Mine will be cleaned on Monday


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] all day ,yet another great day   

Thanks Dani for all the hard work


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming. I'm glad the weather was kind to us 

Stuart of the Legh Arms is a brilliant guy: he didn't charge for the coffees and only half pice for the buffet 8) so I will write a cheque for Â£195 for the scouts


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks all for coming. I'm glad the weather was kind to us
> 
> Stuart of the Legh Arms is a brilliant guy: he didn't charge for the coffees and only half pice for the buffet 8) so I will write a cheque for Â£195 for the scouts


That is great , thanks to Stuart


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And here are a few pictures of today's drive

http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Cheers dani for a wonderful day, and thanks to everyone who attended for making beck and myself feel welcome.

Dani i have decided to start going to the gym now 

Cheers

Dave and beck


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks folks for a great day, we really enjoyed ourselves  Can't wait for the next one

See you all soon

Dan & Loz

PS. A big thankyou to Dani, we had a brilliant time [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad you enjoyed the day, Daniel and David 



brayboy said:


> Dani i have decided to start going to the gym now


 :lol: :wink: We can run up to _Peak Forest _together next time :wink: It's only 1/2 mile steeply up hill 8) 
No problem for someone born on _2nd October 1929!!!! _:roll:


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

> We can run up to Peak Forest together next time It's only 1/2 mile steeply up hill
> No problem for someone born on 2nd October 1929!!!!


the hill i ran up was steep enough, 

I thought about doing the whole peak to peak callenge on foot :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brayboy said:


> I thought about doing the whole peak to peak callenge on foot :lol:


Do you need a sponsor :roll:


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

From Josie and Martin in the topless blue 3.2 Thanks for all your hard work. It was nice to meet a nice group of people on our first trip out with the TT.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad that you enjoyed yourselves  
And of memory your treasure hunting skills are very good indeed 8)

Now don't forget to check this board for our next Cruise/Bee Hive meet on either 16th or 17th October


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks again all for coming  Below is a letter from 6th Wilmslow Scout Group, which I have received today.

_26th September 2004

Mrs. Dani Unwin

Dear Dani

Ian Ross has told me of your kind donation arising from the Valleys and Ridges treasure hunt. This money will help our fundraising to assist nine Scouts and one leader to go to the European Jamboree in 2005.

I am sorry that your event wasn't supported by parents of Sixth Wilmslow but we are very grateful that you continued with the event and raised such a super amount for us.

I know how much effort goes into organizing such activities as one of the organizers for a Family Camp next week to celebrate Sixth Wilmslow's 30th birthday. The camp will have about 75 people under canvas for the weekend.

Thanks again for all your efforts and support for our Group. We will make sure you get to hear about the adventures that the boys have at Eurojam.

Very best regards, 6th Wilmslow Scout Group

David Briggs, Chairman_


----------

